# Beau caca IOS 5



## Rikly (16 Octobre 2011)

1 iPad 1 et 1 iPad 2 Mis à jour aujourd'hui.

Résultat: Toutes la musique et les photo virées (50 GB).
Toutes les mises à jour de logiciels en allemand.

Merci Apple.


----------



## JP.Dehorne (16 Octobre 2011)

j'ai fait exactement la même opération ce jour et ai même été jusqu'à lancer I cloud.* Aucun problème*. La seule chose  que je redoutais c'était de perdre toutes les Apps achetées il y a pas mal de temps. Rien de perdu!!

Donc ça marche  => Merci Apple!


----------



## Chalkduster (16 Octobre 2011)

Rikly a dit:


> 1 iPad 1 et 1 iPad 2 Mis à jour aujourd'hui.
> 
> Résultat: Toutes la musique et les photo virées (50 GB).
> Toutes les mises à jour de logiciels en allemand.
> ...



La faute à pas de chance  
J'ai aussi fait la MAJ est RAS.


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (16 Octobre 2011)

Rikly a dit:


> 1 iPad 1 et 1 iPad 2 Mis à jour aujourd'hui.
> 
> Résultat: Toutes la musique et les photo virées (50 GB).
> Toutes les mises à jour de logiciels en allemand.
> ...



Ben ouais la franchement pas de bol pour toi. 
Perso la màj de mon iPad 2 s'est parfaitement déroulée. iOS 5 c'est canon.


----------



## Denoalen (17 Octobre 2011)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> Ben ouais la franchement pas de bol pour toi.
> Perso la màj de mon iPad 2 s'est parfaitement déroulée. iOS 5 c'est canon.



... Jusqu'à aujourd'hui ou plus aucune application se lance...


----------

